

Startup Quote: Aza Raskin, Co-founder, Massive Health - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/11356477287

======
raychancc
To the user, the interface is the product.

\- Aza Raskin (@azaaza)

<http://startupquote.com/post/11356477287>

